# Minecraft - BungeePerms



## LordTerra (12. Mai 2015)

Moin

ich hab nen problem... ich möchte meinen minecraft server auf bungeecord umstellen dort ist ein anderes rechtesystem von nöten also muss ich einige plugins umschreiben ... 

nun hab ich aber damit probleme :

[13:06:29] [Server thread/INFO]: Set PluginClassLoader as parallel capable
[13:06:30] [Server thread/ERROR]: Could not load 'plugins/marktplatz.jar' in folder 'plugins'
org.bukkit.plugin.UnknownDependencyException: BungeePerms
	at org.bukkit.plugin.SimplePluginManager.loadPlugins(SimplePluginManager.java:223) [spigot_bc_main.jar:git-Spigot-1.7.9-R0.2-205-g48578ee]
	at org.bukkit.craftbukkit.v1_7_R4.CraftServer.loadPlugins(CraftServer.java:369) [spigot_bc_main.jar:git-Spigot-1.7.9-R0.2-205-g48578ee]
	at net.minecraft.server.v1_7_R4.DedicatedServer.init(DedicatedServer.java:152) [spigot_bc_main.jar:git-Spigot-1.7.9-R0.2-205-g48578ee]
	at net.minecraft.server.v1_7_R4.MinecraftServer.run(MinecraftServer.java:458) [spigot_bc_main.jar:git-Spigot-1.7.9-R0.2-205-g48578ee]
	at net.minecraft.server.v1_7_R4.ThreadServerApplication.run(SourceFile:628) [spigot_bc_main.jar:git-Spigot-1.7.9-R0.2-205-g48578ee]
[13:06:30] [Server thread/INFO]: [WorldBorder] Loading WorldBorder v1.8.1
[13:06:30] [Server thread/INFO]: [LLBank] Loading LLBank v1.0.1
[13:06:30] [Server thread/INFO]: [Lotto] Loading Lotto v0.0.1
[13:06:30] [Server thread/INFO]: [BungeePermsBukkit] Loading BungeePermsBukkit v2.6.0
[13:06:30] [Server thread/INFO]: [BungeePerms] loading permissions ...
[13:06:30] [Server thread/INFO]: [BungeePerms] permissions loaded


kann mir einer erklären warum mein server sagt er kann bungeeperms nicht laden wenn er ein paar zeilen drunter genau dieses plugin läd?

wäre für hilfe dankbar
mfg LordTerra


----------



## MrTroble (12. Mai 2015)

Und zwar er kann es warscheinlich nicht laden weil es die falsche version ist oder so er läd also nur den für das spiel unwichtigenteil
also den logger ich hab zwar keine plugins programiert aber eine mod und der frisst auch manchmal nur den Logger


----------

